# Axminster M950 Problem



## mudman (19 Jul 2004)

Hi all,

Well I've been gradually getting used to my Axminster M950. There are a few things that I think could be better but nothing major.
Decided this weekend that I would turn a shallow bowl from some green ash that I have. So, I slap a faceplate onto a piece of wood with the intention of turning out the outside first with a recess for my Supernova. Now the piece of wood isn't very large, maybe 8" in diameter, but screwing the faceplate onto the spindle, I am surprised when the wood hits the motor housing and can't be screwed fully home.
The max. diameter over the bed is supposed to be nearly 14 inches but there is no way that I could turn anything this wide with the faceplate I have.

I have a Record Power faceplate and I was wondering if anybody knows if these are typical of faceplates in general or are they 'lower profile' for want of a better phrase.

I was also wondering if I can get around the problem by putting a piece of plywood with suitable holes and longer screws between the faceplate and workpiece. Does anyone have any thoughts on this?

Has anyone else found this problem with their M950s? Or is this another example of the Universe having it in for me? :? 

Cheers,
Barry


----------



## cambournepete (19 Jul 2004)

mudman":3opfhjj1 said:


> I am surprised when the wood hits the motor housing and can't be screwed fully home.


I've wondered before about the wisdom of that motor layout, not just for your problem but also the sucking in of dust.



mudman":3opfhjj1 said:


> I have a Record Power faceplate and I was wondering if anybody knows if these are typical of faceplates in general or are they 'lower profile' for want of a better phrase.



Don't know whether the RP faceplates are lower profile, but they are quite low - probably because they're designed for a 3/4x16tpi thread - I guess as you're using one they do other sizes as well.



mudman":3opfhjj1 said:


> I was also wondering if I can get around the problem by putting a piece of plywood with suitable holes and longer screws between the faceplate and workpiece. Does anyone have any thoughts on this?



Should be fine as long as you're careful and take fine cuts - not really any different to turning a thicker bit of wood.



mudman":3opfhjj1 said:


> Or is this another example of the Universe having it in for me? :?



In this case probably not, but that does mean it hasn't got it in for you :wink:

Might be worth giving Axminster a call, but they might say "you should have bought one of our faceplates sir".


----------



## Alf (19 Jul 2004)

mudman":1k0bmjzy said:


> I was also wondering if I can get around the problem by putting a piece of plywood with suitable holes and longer screws between the faceplate and workpiece. Does anyone have any thoughts on this?


Go for it. Maybe use a bit of glue too, if you're worried.

I have a feeling Axminster's response wouldn't be "buy one our faceplates, sir" but rather "ah, what you want is one of our _chucks_, sir". :wink: 

And no, the Universe doesn't have it in for you. It's too busy having it in for me! :roll: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## mudman (19 Jul 2004)

Pete,

I think I agree with you on the siting of the motor, I don't think it is the best way to do it. I did wonder about it before but it has only now given me a problem. I hadn't thought about the dust but it does suck a lot in when sanding and I give it a regular vacuum. I suppose that there could be potential for a fire hazard as well.

I didn't think that there would be much of a problem with putting in a spacer, after all it isn't really much different to having it directly on the faceplate.

I may as well try one of the Axminster faceplates. Might give me something else to moan to them about.

Alf,
As to the Universe, it definitely is out to get me, I have too much evidence of the fact for me to take it lightly. :roll: 
After all, I know I'm paranoid. Question is, am I paranoid enough? :shock: 

Cheers,
Barry

:lol:


----------



## DaveL (19 Jul 2004)

mudman":2nzi4hl0 said:


> After all, I know I'm paranoid. Question is, am I paranoid enough? :shock:



You've stopped taking the dried frog pills again, what were you told last time.............. :wink:


----------



## mudman (20 Jul 2004)

*Millenium hand and shrimp!*


----------



## frank (20 Jul 2004)

barry i have the sip lathe and i made a washer to fit on the threads so that the face plate did'ent screw right back ,as for the motor its a sealed unit so no dust can get in ,a fan is fitted to blow air over the outside of the motor to keep it cool, the face plate i have has a thread length of 40m/m hope this helps .


----------



## DaveL (20 Jul 2004)

mudman":3fiu794h said:


> *Millenium hand and shrimp!*



lol Spot on :lol:


----------



## mudman (21 Jul 2004)

frank":13e5smwu said:


> barry i have the sip lathe and i made a washer to fit on the threads so that the face plate did'ent screw right back ,as for the motor its a sealed unit so no dust can get in ,a fan is fitted to blow air over the outside of the motor to keep it cool, the face plate i have has a thread length of 40m/m hope this helps .



Frank,

I thought of doing something like that but was a bit worried that this might mean there wasn't enough support for the workpiece.
I think I will go with packing on the faceplate itself and using some longer screws.
I think though that I will give Axminster a bell though or drop them an e-mail as this is definitely a design fault.

Dave,

I think we may be on a similar wavelength :lol:


----------



## Learner Les (21 Jul 2004)

Frank,
I also have a SIP lathe. I lock the faceplate to the spindle with the nut supplied. Am I doing something wrong or misunderstanding the problem ? :?


----------



## mudman (21 Jul 2004)

The SIP lathe does seem to be remarkably similar to my M950, slightly small but I bet that the headstock is identical.

Les, 
The SIP spec says a 12" max. turning diameter. Trouble is that the position of the motor prevents you from mounting a piece of wood this size on a faceplate. Bit of a major design flaw I reckon. :evil:


----------



## mudman (21 Jul 2004)

Just been on the 'phone to Axminster.
Apparently this is a design flaw that has been recognised.
And guess what, I shoulda bought one of their faceplates. :x 
It seems that they now send out a little insert to extend the faceplate slightly to overcome the problem.
Anyway, I was asked if I would like to buy one of the inserts and try it!
Hmm, a little explanation of how the fault was with the lathe and not the faceplate soon removed the little requirement of any payment. :wink: 
I didn't even have to use the old 'fit for purpose' phrase.

Mind you, fair do's to Axminster, they did sort it out with very little fuss and were quite willing to waive any payment.
They do recommend though that you should buy accessories from the same supplier though. Now, about my Supernova... :wink:


----------



## Alf (21 Jul 2004)

Good result, Barry.  And kudos to Axminster too (for taking the hint :wink: )

Cheers, Alf


----------



## frank (21 Jul 2004)

les your not doing anything wrong its just that daves faceplate is a bit shorter than ours in the threads i got a small faceplate off another lathe with a short thread length i made a spacer washer to fit behind it so it clears the motor


----------



## DaveL (21 Jul 2004)

frank":6at75sb9 said:


> daves faceplate




Keep up there Frank, its Barry (mudman) who has a faceplate, I just provide the OT comments :shock:


----------



## mudman (21 Jul 2004)

Edit of a silly post into a more sensible one.

I think I would have tried the spacer behind the faceplate except that it would have led to about half of the thread not being engaged on the spindle. I expect it would have been okay for smaller items, especially with a bit of support from the tailstock.
However, the way I see it is that it is a design fault with the lathe, and quite a silly one really. Makes me wonder how it was ever tested during development, unless the motor was changed later on.


----------



## frank (22 Jul 2004)

ooeeerrr dave i think i just had a senior moment now where did i park my zimmer :shock:


----------



## mudman (4 Aug 2004)

Been on holiday for a week so not been able to update you.
But, got home on the Friday to find a large package from Axminster. Unwrapping it revealed a complete faceplate. :shock: 
Bit of a surprise as I was only expecting some small widgety thing that would fit into my existing ones.

I must say that Axminster do very well when it comes to sorting out problems. 

So, many thanks and hats off to Axminster.


----------



## DaveL (4 Aug 2004)

Mudman,

Mice result, hope it works OK after all that :shock:


----------



## mudman (5 Aug 2004)

DaveL":2rpobty1 said:


> Mice result,



I'd wondered why it'd started squeaking. :lol:


----------



## DaveL (5 Aug 2004)

mudman":2j48j555 said:


> DaveL":2j48j555 said:
> 
> 
> > Mice result,
> ...



(homer) *DOH* (homer)


----------



## morrisminordriver (16 Nov 2004)

Hi Mudman,
have you been able to sort your faceplate problem now?. Ive just bought a 2nd hand M950 and would like to avoid any such problems so any hints / tips would be welcome.
Cheers, MMD.


----------



## mudman (17 Nov 2004)

Blast! :evil: 

Great big long post lost by being logged out. :x :x :x :evil: :evil: 

No happy.

Now got to try to remember what I said. :evil:


----------

